
Google aims to begin drone package deliveries in 2017 - kostandin_k
http://onvb.co/HyVUB6C
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, no discussion at all:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10497383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10497383)
(reuters.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10496461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10496461)
(bbc.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10496076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10496076)
(reuters.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10495731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10495731)
(thenextweb.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10493772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10493772)
(yahoo.com)

